# i dont watch much tv anymore..........



## uncle willie (Apr 13, 2004)

i dont watch much real tv anymore cuase it mostly sucks. i am sick of reality show,that are not reality at all! i might just be to old for the sitcoms that are on tv,and i never was much for drama. still speand alot of time on the discoervey channel,history chan,ect. sometime tuner movie classic kicks some ass,sort of like a.m.c. use to befor they went to commercal veiwing.

lets not forget the sci-fi channel,waiting alost 8 years to get it and its the same crap every weekend. those lame made for scifi channel movie! people say the watch tem cause they are so bad,but then make fun of my 50's sci-fi collection,now thats worht a luagh!

tvland is another.dont get me wrong the show great classic,but the show the same thing all the time. i thought it would be like a network. different shows on each night of the week ,just like the old days but its noti couldnt even tell you what they show i never check any more.

welll there is my rant for what it is worth!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I tend to agree with you for the most part. I feel like I have seen most of the movies and the made for tv stuff is just so much filler for the time slots. I would add the Food channel, HGTV, and the National Geographic ch. And if you sort out the junk Spike has a good movie from time to time. I don't think there is any program that I make a special effort to see any more. And if you really get bored there is always the Weather ch. My question is "what comes after tv when tv fades to the point that radio is at."


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

My favorites are History Channel, DYI channel, Adult Swim once and a while.
I like Family Guy & Futuranma. Not Jazzed with whet they did with the older 
cartoons like Space ghost , Sealab 2020, Birdman. Just not amusing.

My wife just added Digital cable to the monthly bill. But I found out that
included OnDemand Boomerang. When cartoons were cartoons. Johnny Quest, 
The Herculoids, Thundarr the Barbarian, The original Space Ghosts.



Bone Dancer said:


> My question is "what comes after tv when tv fades to the point that radio is at."


The Internet or Video games.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Bone Dancer said:


> My question is "what comes after tv when tv fades to the point that radio is at."


this is where the art of conversation hopefully comes in


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

man, I install cable tv, and don't watch that much of it.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

dont forget travel channel,FX,and usa


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Reality shows aren't reality. They still cast the "pretty" people, and even the less than pretty people are still above average. The truest reality show on these days is AFV. As for other programming, well, like others have said, the "educational" channels like Discovery, NG, History and the like are where its at. I'm still waiting for a retro channel, that airs shows from the eighties in the time slots they were on then. Knight Rider on Friday nights at 8, The A-team, followed by Hardcastle and McCormick. You know, all the greats.


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

BuriedAlive said:


> Reality shows aren't reality. They still cast the "pretty" people, and even the less than pretty people are still above average. The truest reality show on these days is AFV. As for other programming, well, like others have said, the "educational" channels like Discovery, NG, History and the like are where its at. I'm still waiting for a retro channel, that airs shows from the eighties in the time slots they were on then. Knight Rider on Friday nights at 8, The A-team, followed by Hardcastle and McCormick. You know, all the greats.


*Now that .. would be a channel I would watch all the time. Not big on t.v myself. Only watch certain things, but normally movies​*


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

BuriedAlive said:


> ...The A-team...


That was TV! Too bad you don't get stiff like that anymore...


----------

